# I've got new soap displays for shows



## Kalne

We had our first show of the year yesterday and I got to test new display racks that dh made for me. The trays come off and dh is making some sort of crates that I can carry each tray like a suitcase but he didn't have them finished in time for the show so I had totes that held 3 trays each. I just laid a towel between them to protect the soap. Set up was so much easier! These are going to be fantastic for the markets this summer. I will probably stain them, eventually.

I separated them at the show and had my lotions and misc. in the middle. That was nice because if someone was standing in front of one, another person could come up and see the other.


----------



## Jenny M

I love, love, love those! I'm trying to get away from tables & go to racks. Can you post more pics? I have baskets for my soap but need some kind of rack like yours to display them. Can I copy your idea? I'm sure I don't sell anywhere in your area.

Jenny


----------



## Faye Farms

Those are fantastic! I love the fact that you can carry the soap in the trays. This is my FM display. I use folding shelves. I had this setup for the last holiday show I did. For FM I will have fewer gift baskets and have another big shelf on the second table. My mom even made me a pinafore apron that matches my table clothes. I can't wait to wear it. I'll even have little manly aprons for my 3 boys to wear. For transporting my soap I have each individual scent in a plastic shoebox and then those shoeboxes are in big plastic totes.


----------



## Kalne

Your setup looks lovely, Heather!

I just really wanted something that I would not have to load with soap on-site. The racks will hold 7 of each scent (counting the sample bar which gets moved to the back of the row for transporting). For my most popular scents I will still bring extras.

Jenny, feel free to copy away! I'll try to get a few more pics for you. Without the soap and of the stands so you can see how they are made. We thought about making the lower trays longer and putting my more popular soaps there because they would of course hold more but it's nice to have that bit of table space in the back for odds and ends.


----------



## momofmany

Wow...those are both GREAT ideas!! I will be doing a farm market this summer, and have never done that before. Ours is just outside in the open in a large parking lot. What do most people use for a set up? I'm assuming those pictures are from a craft show? I'm thinking a folding table....but what else? I don't have any sort of banner or anything. And oh shoot...what about rain? LOL..guess I better get my act together soon. Lisa


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

That is super nice, I think having the naked bar for folks to touch and smell is key! vicki


----------



## Dacaree

Those are awesome. Please more pictures :biggrin.


----------



## Jenny M

I love Heather's tall display. I bet it really catches people's eyes. I use those wire shelf helper things. Oh shoot, I know they have a name. They have legs on them. I use them at the back of the table with a board across them covered with fabric. But I like the look of the tall rack & it would have so much more eye appeal. 

Having a sample is a key. I have a basket of soap samples, all labeled & there for customers to sniff & handle. I can put it to the side when I get a crowd around. Folks usually spend some time with the sniffes then come over to the baskets to pick their wrapped choices. Keeps a flow going.

My markets are all outside too, although I do some in door craft shows. Rain is big consideration - We use a pop up for protection. Walmart has a good one for under $100. But we keep some sheets of plastic to cover our products just in case.

I hope to not do a weekly market this year. It is a lot of work so don't be surprised. It can also be very profitable & you make good connections. All my good wholesale accounts came from market customers.

I'll try to find a pic of my market set up & post it. It's not as impressive as Heathers but works ok. Can always get better.

Jenny


----------



## Sondra

Kathy I really really like your displays tho both are nice but like the idea of no handling of soap at set up time.


----------



## Faye Farms

Lisa, I did 3 farmer's markets last summer and will be doing 4 this summer. They are all outdoor markets. I have a pop up canopy from Walmart I got on sale for $80. My tables are from Walmart as well. They are 6' and they fold in half and have handles for carrying them. The shelves I got from Dillions Market Place (aka a really fancy Krogers). The smaller one is $35 and the larger one is $45. Excellent price and they are actually very sturdy! I second the huge sheet of plastic to throw over your table if it's rainy. You will also need canopy weights. I just use PVC pipes filled with concrete with a looped bolt stuck in the end. Then I bungy cord these to the legs of the canopy. You can get a really cheap banner online at Vista Print. I spent $22 (including shipping) for mine when they had a banner sale. It would of been even cheaper if I hadn't upgraded to the outdoor vinyl.


----------



## momofmany

Heather~thank you so much for the extra info. I will start looking for these things. It really sucks to be new sometimes!! (Well, alot of the time :blush) Lisa


----------



## jimandpj

Canopy weights are a must! We had our tent almost blow over even with weights attached. My neighbor and I each dove for a tent leg. I had visions of it killing somebody with those concrete weights attached. Which is another good point - if you're leaving home, liability insurance is really important. Not worth losing your house to sell some soap!

PJ


----------



## Jenny M

I use weights, too, along with the pegs that come with the canopy but in a really strong wind the canopy comes down ASAP. The stress can really do some damage to the canopy & your nerves.

I'm just not getting the pix right for posting but here's a link to a flickr group I'm putting together for a farmer's market application. Take a look if you have time. You can see a pretty good shot of a Xmas show I did.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157623555545689/


----------



## Kalne

Dh made concrete weights for me that are wrapped in wood. The canopy legs get screwed into them. But we get high winds here and if it's really windy I'll do without the canopy or just go home. I reach for the frame every time a gust hits. I have liability insurance but my agent said if the canopy toppled it would be negligence on my part. I think I need to look around for another insurance company.


----------



## tmfinley

Kathy, I LOVE your new shelves! My shelves work all right, but are really big and clunky. I'm going to have my DH look at them to see if he can copy them. Very nice!!

Tiffany


----------



## [email protected]

Kathy, was wondering if you had more pics, or if your DH had directions for making these?

Do the racks fold up and how have they held up? The 'soap box' part looks REALLY sturdy.


----------



## Kalne

I don't have any pics that are better than what's posted. They have held up fantastically. Dh just made a new set for him since he's doing a market at the same time I am. His stands fold up and his trays have snap on lids. But I still like mine better. No directions.....we designed them and he figured out how to build them.


----------



## Dorit

" It really sucks to be new sometimes!! (Well, alot of the time ) Lisa
Lisa, we are all new at one time. The people on this forum have big hearts and are most generous with assistance. I feel proud to be on here. And it doesn't hurt that we are in different parts of the country. Dorit


----------



## a4patch

Kalne said:


> I don't have any pics that are better than what's posted. They have held up fantastically. Dh just made a new set for him since he's doing a market at the same time I am. His stands fold up and his trays have snap on lids. But I still like mine better. No directions.....we designed them and he figured out how to build them.


Does he sell a different product? or does he sell the same product at a different market?


----------



## Kalne

Same product, different market. He's never had Saturday mornings free until now so he's doing a small town farmer's market closer to home with younger dc in tow (they sell lemonade LOL) and I take the larger city market about 30 minutes away. The one he is doing is where I first started so we already have a customer base there.


----------

